

Ask HN: so who likes to code for fun And who does it for money? - musiic703


======
marssaxman
The fun comes first, then the money. Many of the things I've played with in my
free time have turned out to be useful in later professional work.

------
pdenya
Both. It's a requirement for me that it be both fun and provide a good living.
If it didn't deliver on either of those I'd have a different job.

------
devb0x
I do both. For fun is to learn and grow. For money cuz, well, I need money.
Sometimes the two overlap.

------
keva161
For fun.. I need to get a job in the web industry though as that's where my
talent and interests lies.

------
SanjayUttam
both.

